# FOUND: 90s playboat pinned below black rock rapid.



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

That's right ~ a sweet little wave sport Z. Boat wasn't in too bad of shape, perhaps a little bent in the cockpit. There was a name and number in the boat but I don't remember it so just send a message and I'll tell you where it is!
303 four four four 713

Beth


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

It wasn't hard to unpin when we got to it, so if that means you're not interested in the boat.... 

I imagine it's more likely it was harder to get to when u left it and it relocated itself on it's solo mission.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

ran into that guy at the playpark. He said he was running black rock solo and swam at the top. Didn't seem real familiar with the area either because he said he lost it in the narrows. He also said there was a number in the boat that was the previous owners. Grey Subaru I think (really narrows it down!)


----------



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

I also talked to Kent at the play park and prior putting on BR. He probably knows better now not to boat alone EVER. That Z is on the right shore just at the end of BR rapid. Thought it will be safer to leave it hardly accessible on the other shore. I was not doing search mission today but could not see anywhere his paddle in the main stream.
Found a deflated yellow REI float bag above narrows. Wonder if it is Kents.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

We didn't want to leave it on the road side since things, like boats, can go missing easily.... It's there on river right, below BR, mank pile on the right (where it was pinned, big boulder center. It's just upstream of the mank/boulder.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

